# MH lighting



## zig (14 Oct 2007)

I'm just wondering who is using metal halide lighting and what bulbs / lamps do you use with them. Thanks.


----------



## james3200 (15 Oct 2007)

I do on 2 tanks, i have a mix of an ADA 150w HQIs and these which are much cheaper 

James


----------



## Themuleous (15 Oct 2007)

James, 'these' being?  Did you mean to put a link in there?


----------



## james3200 (15 Oct 2007)

Strange, the link works for me?

anyway i meant the ones on the bottom of this page - http://www.viclite.com/astraaq.htm

I will have them all in the same setup soon so will be able to compare directly to the ADA bulb


----------



## zig (17 Oct 2007)

Thanks James , yes I was aware of that link, what size tanks do you have the MH lighting on out of interest?

Anyone else using MH lighting?


----------



## james3200 (17 Oct 2007)

one 3' and one 4'

I would only use MHs if i had the T5s to go with them as i only have them on for the midday bursts for 3-4hrs, otherwise it is too much light with just MHs on these size tanks

James


----------

